# 1 year anniversary coming up...need references!



## shirei-demon (May 6, 2008)

My mate and I's one-year anniversary is the 24th of this month. I'd like to make something for him and what not, but I"m having trouble getting inspiration.

Can people give suggestions, maybe post links to really romantic couple pictures I could use as reference (I'm not that great with couple art just yet)

Any help will defiantly be apperciated!


----------



## AlexInsane (May 6, 2008)

shirei-demon said:


> My mate and I's one-year anniversary is the 24th of this month. I'd like to make something for him and what not, but I"m having trouble getting inspiration.
> 
> Can people give suggestions, maybe post links to really romantic couple pictures I could use as reference (I'm not that great with couple art just yet)
> 
> Any help will defiantly be apperciated!



I found a whole bunch of head and shoulder couple shots:

http://www.linnealenkus.com/couples1.html


----------



## shirei-demon (May 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I found a whole bunch of head and shoulder couple shots:
> 
> http://www.linnealenkus.com/couples1.html



Ah, there's some really nice ones there :3 Thanks a bunch! 

If anyone else has any ideas or references, please share them!


----------

